# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Bilspier en been

## Ingwy

Help, na me vertild te hebben 4 weken geleden, heb ik nog steeds last van de bilspier de pijn trekt door naar de knie, dit is het ergste als ik zit of lig, loop dus veel.
neem ibuprofen in en voor de nacht magnesium en B6 om de spieren te ontspannen, helaas mag niet baten.
Wie heeft de gouden tip voor me ?

----------


## wellness for life

Hallo,

Ik las daarnet je bericht; ik weet niet of je nog last hebt van je bilspier en been; indien dat het nog het geval is, of indien je nog op zoek bent naar middeltjes die spierontspannend werken, raad ik je Tang Kuei aan; kijk maar eens op de website www.food-to-feel-good.be ...

Groetjes

Wendy

----------


## kungfu888

China is home to a wide variety of arts and crafts throughout the whole world, such as pottery and porcelain. Only Shenhou city produced Jun porcelain was famed as: It's quality of fetus is sturdy; its mouldmaking is dignified and unsophisticated, graceful and elegant; its colour is gorgeous. It really one of the first leaders in porcelain of the world. Jun Porcelain is originated from Shenhou town, Yuzhou city, HeNan Province, and is one of five famous China Jun Porcelains. Which can be specialized in imperial palace, enjoy the honour of "a piece of art of peerless and unique beauty, its value was priceless" and "the gold is valuable but Jun Porcelain is not".It has a history that more than 1,000 years. It took its name from gu juntai of Yuzhou. It was set for use of emperor by Northern Song Emperor Huizong, imperial porcelain, precious porcelain only for royals. China is a world-famous ancient pottery country, and porcelain has become a symbol of Chinese culture.The five traditional porcelains of Song Dynasty is a symbol of Chinese culture. The Jun porcelain, which is the first of five porcelains, is continuous attracting the porcelain enthusiasts by its great impression and distinct artistic charm. www.junporcelain.net can lead you to the charming Jun porcelain world. Here you will find the information you are interested in and also you can buy them if you like. Easy click, making your life more enjoyable.www.junporcelain.net

----------

